# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  Seachem Safe vs Prime

## MultipleTankSyndrome

Does anyone here use Seachem Safe? It's apparently the more concentrated version of prime (removes chlorine and chloramine) - thus you save a lot of money in the long run, especially if you have larger tanks. I've been using Tetra Aquasafe, until about a week ago when I got a new 75g tank and used 1/4 of my bottle in about 2 days. Thinking of switching over to safe, but am worried about the tiny g measurements. Anyone have experience with Safe? How did you manage to measure so accurately? Also, can it be found in Singapore? Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## sheng

Yes, seachem safe can be found in Singapore

----------


## Urban Aquaria

I have used Seachem Safe before and it works well, it usually comes with a tiny measuring spoon to use for dosages... if its missing, then you just have to buy your own small measuring spoons (most household shops should sell). It does tend to be abit tricky to measure dosages for smaller tanks though, try not to overdose it.

Do note that based on Q&A info from Seachem, while Safe does the same job of removing chlorine/chloramine and detoxifying ammonia... it does not have the additional components which specifically help promote the fish protective slime coat and detoxify heavy metals (due to those components not being able to be synthesized in powder form), so there is some difference in features compared to Prime.

----------


## Excelsior

Do take note the difference/effect between PRIME vs SAFE.

The quote below is from a seachem tech support personnel.




> Thanks for the post!
> 
> 
> *Safe is the dry version of Prime, except, that it does not detoxify heavy metals, nor will it stimulate the natural slime coat of the fish. Unfortunately, due to its dry state, those benefits can not be achieved.*
> 
> 
> Safe cannot be made into Prime, as it does not have stabilizers like Prime and will not last long term in a liquid form. If diluted into a liquid, it must be used immediately. For references purposes:
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.seachem.com/support/forum...ead.php?t=7131


edit: didnt see UA posting the same stuff as me, sorry for duplicated info/posting...

----------


## sheng

I always overdose when using seachem prime. Just bought a small bottle of seachem safe. Feel uneasy to use as worry of overdose.

----------


## milk_vanilla

I moved to safe, since last few years for cost effective reason, especially to those who has 3 ft tank or above 

I believe Singapore tap water will not contain heavy metals..

----------


## Ipit

I prefer prime as i have faunas which are constantly hungry i fear they may attempt to eat the powder. I was advised to do it in a container of water and then dose, but that's already defeating the purpose as i might as well buy the liquid form. 

Prime can be overdose up till 2X:

_For exceptionally high chloramine concentrations, a double dose may be used safely. To detoxify nitrite in an emergency, up to 5 times normal dose may be used. If temperature is > 30 °C (86 °F) and chlorine or ammonia levels are low, use a half dose.
_

----------


## limz_777

i email seachem , to dose a 50 gal only takes a pinch  :Shocked:  , gonna switch after my prime used up  :Laughing:

----------


## milk_vanilla

I prefer the economic one, since i start realized it in the past  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## coolgear101

seachem prime. only a small dosage will do.

----------


## limz_777

i wanted to try safe too in the past , but quite expensive for a small bottle , now safe got new packaging ? the design look different and new dosing

----------

